# Myburgh's Waterfall Ravine



## TyroneGenade (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello,

Here are some photos from the hike I did on Saturday:

This is the ravine:






This is what you can see along the way:









Here is a closer look:









And this is the watchdog guarding the ravine:





And the view from the top:





Where there are fields of some or other Protea/Leucadendron 





And now for some spectacular views from the top:









There are all kinds of cool lichen at the top of Judas Peak:





And then the path down into Llandudno Ravine:









The photos are hosted at http://www.christianhikingnetwork.com where there is a gallery under construction.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow, thanks posting these quite spectacular pics!!!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Jan 31, 2011)

Going up and down those ravines would be a real good exercice for me. And seeing Disas and Proteas along the way would be a great excuse to rest and get my breath back. Great photo shoot Tyrone. Me and my doctor wish I was there... I hope to do a little excursion this spring with a friend to look at cypripediums in the wild.


----------



## Clark (Jan 31, 2011)

#3 and the last 5 are killer.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow, thanx for posting. Was there an underground water source for the disas?


----------



## wojtek (Jan 31, 2011)

Fantastic photos !!! Thanks


----------



## Hera (Jan 31, 2011)

Stunning!! How cool would it be to be able to see Disa in the natural environment. THanks.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 31, 2011)

What a beautiful country!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 1, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Wow, thanx for posting. Was there an underground water source for the disas?



No. I was flowing on the surface under the grass. 

Glad you liked the photos!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2011)

TyroneGenade said:


> No. I was flowing on the surface under the grass.



Oh, OK. It looked dry but I guess that's old grass, thanks.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 3, 2011)

Amazing pictures!!! How high was the peak??


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 3, 2011)

Beautiful Disas!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 4, 2011)

Very cool! Thanks!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 4, 2011)

The peak is about 1000 m. Not very high. We were up and over in about 5 hours.


----------

